# Thoughts on HSO Blue Dream?



## arc tyler (Dec 31, 2012)

Its been a while since the company first made it, i think like a year its been now, and i know a lot of people have tried it, so what do you guys think, is it similar to the original? I'm about a hour away from sending in a money order to pick up 5 of them, people have been saying that it is almost the same, some said they couldnt tell the difference, what do you guys think?


----------



## arc tyler (Dec 31, 2012)

Over at grass city, theres someone thats running a trial with the BD, he says the nugs are ROCK solid, and he says he is averaging about 5-6 oz a plant! Heres the thread
http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-grow-journals/1138190-humboldt-seed-organisation-blue-dream-trial.html


----------



## SSHZ (Dec 31, 2012)

It's one of Attitudes 10 best selling strains......


----------



## ink the world (Jan 1, 2013)

I have 5 flowering now, about 3 weeks in.

3 different phenos, 1 Indica, 1 Sativa and 1 50/50 mix. All phenos look like they'll yield well and all are starting to frost up nicely.
So far so good. A friend just harvested his first and it looks dank as hell. I'll post a smoke report when mine finish.


----------



## arc tyler (Jan 1, 2013)

ink the world said:


> I have 5 flowering now, about 3 weeks in.
> 
> 3 different phenos, 1 Indica, 1 Sativa and 1 50/50 mix. All phenos look like they'll yield well and all are starting to frost up nicely.
> So far so good. A friend just harvested his first and it looks dank as hell. I'll post a smoke report when mine finish.


Good to hear, I think ill place a order, see what is up


----------



## arc tyler (Jan 1, 2013)

Whats everyone else think about HSO?


----------



## Dobby (Jan 1, 2013)

I got one going 4th week of flower, she's a tall gal and beefy. Nice buds going.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 1, 2013)

the few grow journals i've seen on it all seem to be leaning more to the indica side and the blue dream i just ran is definitely nothing near being on the indica side of things.. some of the most sativa looking leaves i've run yet...


----------



## indyboarder57 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just finished a grow of HSO trainwreck, I would be personally weary of buying HSO seeds again. Their trainwreck is supposed to be an Cali cut (forget the origin) and is supposed to be a very sativa dominant phenotype. Literally all 4 of my trainwrecks were all indica doms, not signs of hybridization of any sativa. Sadly those girls got PM and budrot whilst I was on the mainland visiting family. Sad day , but I was able to salvage at least 60%, and those nugs are rock hard. 
I think their are better varieties of blue dream strains out their, which is just seems like a blueberry crossed with big bud. Good luck on your choices, just keep your two cents about this breeder. Aloha


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 2, 2013)

indyboarder57 said:


> Just finished a grow of HSO trainwreck, I would be personally weary of buying HSO seeds again. Their trainwreck is supposed to be an Cali cut (forget the origin) and is supposed to be a very sativa dominant phenotype. Literally all 4 of my trainwrecks were all indica doms, not signs of hybridization of any sativa. Sadly those girls got PM and budrot whilst I was on the mainland visiting family. Sad day , but I was able to salvage at least 60%, and those nugs are rock hard.
> I think their are better varieties of blue dream strains out their, which is just seems like a blueberry crossed with big bud. Good luck on your choices, just keep your two cents about this breeder. Aloha


 blue dream is dj shorts blueberry x super silver haze..  but i agree with what you're saying about hos' strains from what i've seen, the blue dream seemed way more indica then the blue dream clone only i just got done running..


----------



## barajitas2k (Jan 2, 2013)

i have some at 4 weeks veg and they look fantastic. gonna start flowering this weekend


----------



## hazey grapes (Jan 2, 2013)

> *blue dream is dj shorts blueberry x super silver haze.. *


well... that cured me of every buying blue dream then, i thought it was blueberry x HAZE. i'm leery to even try super silver as it's more indica dominant than jack herer and adding stony blueberry is a step in the wrong direction there. i would doubt that it's buzz compares to the MOTIVATIONAL and long lasting one of haze skunk comparing notes with a member a few months ago. i'm sure it's at least a decent smoke, but i'm looking to go the opposite direction towards a purer haze experience.


----------



## arc tyler (Jan 2, 2013)

So im starting to look at other strains, ill still keep the blue dream on my mind, see what people think of it after a few grows are finished.



hazey grapes said:


> well... that cured me of every buying blue dream then, i thought it was blueberry x HAZE. i'm leery to even try super silver as it's more indica dominant than jack herer and adding stony blueberry is a step in the wrong direction there. i would doubt that it's buzz compares to the MOTIVATIONAL and long lasting one of haze skunk comparing notes with a member a few months ago. i'm sure it's at least a decent smoke, but i'm looking to go the opposite direction towards a purer haze experience.


It is not super silver haze, the real blue dream is a unknown haze, HSO doesnt say what theirs is, and the one hes talking about is dj short's azure haze, which is blueberry x super silver


----------



## VILLAIN (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, it's already almost sold out


----------



## chongsbuddy (Jan 6, 2013)

and it is blueberry/haze


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is pic of mine 42days in


----------



## lBiG lBeAR (Jan 10, 2013)

Got a couple HSO freebies on week 3 (bluedream and chemd)and I am totally blown away by the tightness of the node structures. really quality vigorous growth & they are heavy feeders.
I've got the sativa pheno with strong sweet fruity haze smell

nice results kybudz thx for posting


----------



## Jman305 (Mar 6, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> blue dream is dj shorts blueberry x super silver haze..  but i agree with what you're saying about hos' strains from what i've seen, the blue dream seemed way more indica then the blue dream clone only i just got done running..


 I just watched a video on youtube of a guy pulling down his HSO BD and he had a pretty sativa leaning pheno and said there was much variation in his pack, but he did find one that very similarly resembled the original cut. He said the smell was very pungent, metallic haze and berries. Sounds like the BD I just had last week. I think its one of those pheno hunting strains. I got a freebie with my order of SinCity Dream n Sour. I'll be putting the whole thing in my journal. Not much you can tell from 1 seed, but there is BD in the Dream n Sour. We'll see who's lying.


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Mar 6, 2013)

Check out Azure Haze by DJ Short


----------



## Jogro (Mar 6, 2013)

One story I've seen has the original Blue Dream as DJ Short Blueberry x Santa Cruz Silver Haze (not "super silver haze") but who knows what the truth is. . .this may be one of those things impossible to ever know. 

Anyone know the genetic makeup of this particular ceeded line?

Are these S1 plants? (IE selfed Blue dream)?


----------



## Jogro (Mar 6, 2013)

Bottleandmobile said:


> Check out Azure Haze by DJ Short


Nice:
_



DJ Short Seeds Azure Haze is a release developed jointly between DJ and his son JD Short. A Silver Haze mother, Bay Area origin clone, pollenated by the famous 'stretch-indica' blueberry male to create the same cross as the Blue Dream. The Azure Haze, however, is one generation closer to the P1 landrace ancestry--the Blue Dream cross used an f5 Blueberry male, whereas the 'stretch-indica' Blueberry male used in the Azure Haze parentage is an f4. A vigorous hybrid, this cross is very easy to grow and quite forgiving, making it ideal for the novice or expert grower. Medium- tall height sporting elongated, spear-shaped flower structure of densely packed small-sized calyx yet hefty buds. Medium finish time of 9 to 10 weeks (60 to 70 days). An initially uplifting experience, the full effect slowly comes on to end with a dreamy finish Strong and long-lasting potency with minimal tolerance build-up. A fruity palette with mixes of melon, berry, citrus and evergreen high-notes. Enjoyable day or night

Click to expand...

_FWIW, if you like the idea of a blueberry-haze cross, Sannie also has a "Jackberry", which is his blueberry indica (which I think itself is a DJ Short blueberry) x his Jack Herer (which is somewhat like super-silver haze) inbred to an F4. 

No idea how this compares to the others, but its a fraction of the price.


----------



## mcrandle (Mar 7, 2013)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> And people bitching about not finding a sativa dom. pheno in a 3or5 bean run; The short bus stops in almost every town is all I have to say about that.I didn't stop running Sub'''s gear because i didn't find the golden ticket in my 5 pack


And if you knew anything about the REAL Blue Dream, you'd know that it is a sativa-dominant strain. So why insult those with a short bus comment for expecting to have mostly sativa-dominant plants, WHEN IT'S A SATIVA-DOMINANT CLONE-ONLY STRAIN!?!


----------



## DiscreteMeat (Mar 9, 2013)

Definitely a sativa dominant clone only strain. Unequivocally. The leaves should have no indica characteristics whatsoever. And the smell should be fruity. Not grapy but a light fruit scent mixed with funk. One of my favorite to grow... Very responsive to all sorts of supercropping techniques.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Mar 30, 2013)

DiscreteMeat said:


> Definitely a sativa dominant clone only strain. Unequivocally. The leaves should have no indica characteristics whatsoever. And the smell should be fruity. Not grapy but a light fruit scent mixed with funk. One of my favorite to grow... Very responsive to all sorts of supercropping techniques.


Got any pics of the sativa leaves?Funny i just bought beans of blue dream guess i got shafted..The original blueberry came from little town about 5 miles from me a long time ago passed around the underground here in Indiana for years before you guys on the west coast ever got a hold of it, just saying because at one point everything was clone only at one point in time.And i have blueberry beans from the 80's and funny the blue dream i have going has that same fucked up leaf growth the original bb has and which carrys over in about everything it's breed in to.so saying it will have only sat traits means you don't have the real blue dream, http://www.medicalcannabisjournal.net/strains/archive/blue-dream


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 30, 2013)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> got any pics of the sativa leaves?Funny i just bought beans of blue dream guess i got shafted.You guys out in cali need to get out more.


Yes you got shafted. Blue Dream is a clone only strain genius. It's a specific pheno of Santa Cruz Haze x DJ Short Blueberry. Any seeds are only hoping for a close replication of the real cut. It's really that simple.


----------



## REALSTYLES (Mar 30, 2013)

I have one of the original Blue dream clone only strains and it yields off the charts and yes it leans more on the Sativa side.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Mar 30, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> Yes you got shafted. Blue Dream is a clone only strain genius. It's a specific pheno of Santa Cruz Haze x DJ Short Blueberry. Any seeds are only hoping for a close replication of the real cut. It's really that simple.


Just have to wait and see no one I have seen has even grew out HSO version yet.And just how do you think dj short ended up with blueberry as it was a local clone only?And all the breeder's that use seeds obtained from him.like i said all strains or strands however you choose are clone only at one point.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Mar 30, 2013)

Your's is the one statement with stature. it is a leaning sativa.


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 30, 2013)

Can I just say, regardless of whether it's the real deal or not, which quite obviously it's not the real deal, but regardless, it's still fire... So who cares? You do realise you'll never ever in your life get the original blue dream, white widow, etc etc unless you live in America or The Netherlands. Anywhere else we HAVE to settle for seeds from a bullshit market where everyone just wants to make money fast. So sitting there saying "you got shafted" isn't going to help... In fact, here's a certificate dedicated to you, captain obvious.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 31, 2013)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> And just how do you think dj short ended up with blueberry as it was a local clone only?


It wasn't a local clone only. DJ Short bread the BB strain.

http://www.seedsman.com/en/origins-of-blueberry


----------



## Rhizogenic (Mar 31, 2013)

The pheno I've seen does resemble the clone only, but looks like it's on track to finish faster. If people are seeing variation that makes sense. It also smells different, almost skunky, while "clone only" samples I've grown or seen smell almost like candy.


----------



## kentuckyboy (Mar 31, 2013)

I bought a 3 pk of HSO Blue Dream. I don't expect it to be the clone only version because it is from seed. Lol! I would think that people were smart enough to realize this. You are not going to get the clone only version in seed ever. You may get lucky and get a pheno that is practically identical, but it still won't be the clone-only version. If you want the clone-only version, then I suggest you go buy the clone. Anyways now that I got my little rant out of the way, I have seen plenty of pics of people grow's of HSO's Blue Dream, and they all looked good to me. Pretty much everyone has given it fairly high remarks, so I figured wtf! I will give it a go sometime in the future. I might try it outside since it is supposed to be a tall plant.


----------



## DiscreteMeat (Apr 8, 2013)

ThegrowerMOJO said:


> Any strain has pheno's dip shit .Blue dream is a hybrid therefore any of the parents can show up.It's ok put your helmet back on.


About random genetic traits popping up, that's not true at all. Stabilization is, in fact, the process of breeding for specific traits enough generations over that seedlings have uniform, predictable, and intended characteristics. Therefore, no, hybrids will not show unintended or random variation... Not unless they occur naturally, which in the context of our conversation, does not exist. Further, crossing strains doesn't mean one breads for an equal balance. So that a Blueberry strain was cultivated in Indiana doesn't mean that California strains are from that particular stock or should exhibit the same physical appearance as one pheno or the other . Whoever said that is a victim of logical fallacy. The famed Blue Dream strain has a breeder and seed stock... Even if "clone only". All this term really means is that the public only has access to clones, not that a breeder didn't create a seed stock for eventual proliferation.


----------



## xkushx (Apr 8, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Can I just say, regardless of whether it's the real deal or not, which quite obviously it's not the real deal, but regardless, it's still fire... So who cares? You do realise you'll never ever in your life get the original blue dream, white widow, etc etc unless you live in America or The Netherlands. Anywhere else we HAVE to settle for seeds from a bullshit market where everyone just wants to make money fast. So sitting there saying "you got shafted" isn't going to help... In fact, here's a certificate dedicated to you, captain obvious.


 we have the clone only blue dream its everywhere now. so played out the best indoor blue dream is going for 170$ an ounce because its so common now


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 20, 2013)

SWIM grew 6 under a 600 watter and pulled a lb. Nicce strain. Very stinky. You better have a good carbon filter.


----------



## TrichomeBob (Apr 20, 2013)

To be able to reproduce the traits of the clone 'blue dream' in seed form is very hard to do from scratch, s1s are prob best way to get them, but a lot of breeders these days are just are trying to emulate clones from seeds, you have to breed for many, many, many generations to even get remotely similiar plants and even then it won't be the same. Just crossing blueberry to a haze (even if its the same strain of haze) will not automatically produce blue dream, these were both two select phenos crossed.
for easier understanding, think of it like two people haing children, they are never identical, and even brothers and sisters when they grow up look different, you probably have a one in a trillion chance of reproducing blue dream from seed, S1s are next best thing to a clone, but then you never really know if the clone you have is blue dream (original) and s1s have probs too.
some dispensaries or places that sell clones start their stock from seed, I can by bubba Kush from greenhouse, clone it and give it to people as bubba Kush, the actual genetics are og Kush x bubblegum which is nothing like the clone bubba Kush.

doesnt matter if you know and have the strains that makes a certain strain, as it's the individual phenotypes that makes the cross. Exodus cheese is just a pheno of skunk #1 like a lot of strains, but If I grow out skunk #1 it doesn't mean I have exodus cheese.

alot of the seed companies are doing this, which I don't understand. That's why when you grow hso blue dream so many phenos show, because their prob just F1 hybrids.
i guarantee they haven't grown out these seeds for generations trying to lock in the characteristics of blue dream.


----------



## cassinfo (Apr 23, 2013)

I dont believe you Bob!! I hope you have night mares while im in blue dream heaven!! Sucka LOL!!


----------



## GochoCinco (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't think HSO's blue dream is bred to be exactly like the clone only. It's just named after it because of the similarity in the way it was crossed/bred. With that being said, it's a great strain and super stank as I have a mother going right now in dwc but mine is fimmed and super cropped to get as many clones out of it as possible. Don't need it getting all tall.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 25, 2013)

DiscreteMeat said:


> The famed Blue Dream strain has a breeder and seed stock... Even if "clone only". All this term really means is that the public only has access to clones, not that a breeder didn't create a seed stock for eventual proliferation.





Dan Kone said:


> Blue dream came from Santa Cruz. It's a cross between this local haze this guy had been working on for about 7 years when he decided to introduce DJ Shorts blue dream into the genetics. He sprung up one random pheno in a large outdoor crop that elite.
> 
> See, when you know what you're talking about you don't have to talk out of your ass.


....................


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 25, 2013)

lol @ all the clone only this clone only that shenanigans 

why do newbies fall for this scam


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 25, 2013)

Or on the other hand, you could ask why do people fall for the scam of buying seeds of some random genetics based off a clone only strain? I think it's kind of a chicken or the egg sort of argument.


----------



## dgp (Apr 25, 2013)

I've got a nice hso bd finishing right now, will post pics later. Great smell, GREAT yield and structure. It's my second run with it due to quality BUT..it is not as good as the blue dream I had in Vegas which was from the Cali clone. The real deal is memorable and reminds you of why you strain hunt. I had hoped the hso version was it..but it's not. I wouldn't kick it out of bed for eating cookies though


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 25, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> Or on the other hand, you could ask why do people fall for the scam of buying seeds of some random genetics based off a clone only strain? I think it's kind of a chicken or the egg sort of argument.


clone only selections originate from seed , they were selected and kept as clones because of desirable traits in the opinion of the keeper
folk who buy into the scam then believe that ALL seed plants are inferior to this holy grail clone only selection 

for example, cheese is a hyped up strain in the UK i first grew cheese about 12 years ago, its ok, but you can find just as good and better in quite a few skunk / blues strains from seed with a bit of pheno selection this is my experience anyway
newbies that have invested in this type of clone only hype will not believe it is possible to find a skunk#1 as good as the cheese clone, since they like to believe they have something special or unique
i find this silly, since all plants will be unique to some degree unless they are clones

i guess the clone only hype reminds me of the hipster philosophy of liking something because its cool or popular, rather than because you actually like it, but each to their own
as long as folk are happy with their plants, clone or seed its all good 

peace


----------



## PJ Diaz (Apr 25, 2013)

skunkd0c said:


> clone only selections originate from seed , they were selected and kept as clones because of desirable traits in the opinion of the keeper
> folk who buy into the scam then believe that ALL seed plants are inferior to this holy grail clone only selection
> 
> for example, cheese is a hyped up strain in the UK i first grew cheese about 12 years ago, its ok, but you can find just as good and better in quite a few skunk / blues strains from seed with a bit of pheno selection this is my experience anyway
> ...


To me it's more about consistency. With true "clone only strains" (or whatever) you know exactly what you're getting. Seeds are somewhat of a capshoot. That's not to say that seeds can't produce a higher quality crop than the clone only, but you won't know for several weeks.

In the case of Blue Dream, it truely was a clone only for a few years and literally thousands of pounds of crop from that same clone were grown in California before seeds were produced by a few different companies separate from the original breeder. Some of these seeds produced, marketed, and sold aren't even from the original genetics, but they just slapped a name tag on a similar BB/Haze type strain. It's the tail wagging the dog.

I haven't grown Blue Dream because I was never super thrilled on it. I could get a clone of the legit cut tomorrow. I don't need to worry about being cool. But if I do buy a cut of BD, I want to know that I'm getting the real deal, and not end up disappointed several weeks later.


----------



## TrichomeBob (May 16, 2013)

Some folks are right about blowing clones outta proportion, as u can g as good or better from seed hunting. But if you've smoked something that helps for a medical reason or u just like it, clones are useful.
for instance, say blue dream (proper clone version) had medicinal effects for me no other strain gave me, so I want to grow this, I order hso blue dream, thinking its the same but after growing it out it doesn't do anything.

this is what I don't agree with, strains should only be called blue dream, if its somehow derived from the original, otherwise is just tryna con you, otherwise why not invent ur own name for it. To me it's no different from buying sme grey goose and drinking it and it being some cheap shit. No different, in fact the weed side is worse cos its took 3 months of growing or more.

as far as the guy saying the cheese isn't all that, that's because it's not the original exodus cheese, I've kept a clone of it for nearly 10 years and I've never found a 'cheese' strain to compare to it and ive prob grown 100s if not 1000s of seeds. If u bought cheese in seed form it is nothing like my clone. I've had other so called exodus clones that haven't been, so u never really know.

clones have there purpose, but I also not saying clones are better than seeds, clones started from seed in the first place. But if u can trust the source of your clones you can guarantee an outcome, something u can't get with seeds, wether they S1s or whatever.

Bob.


----------



## TrichomeBob (May 16, 2013)

Also with clone only strains, take exodus cheese for a instance, this was a plant grown about 20 years ago, Im not sure where the genetics of the skunk #1 were from, but just say it was Sensi seeds stock or they acquired it, the Skunk 1 they sell now is not like the one they sold 15-20 years ago, doubt its even the same as the ones u bought 5 years ago.
with all the generations that go by and inbreeding that gets done, the gene pool gets more and more smaller as they try to lockin the characteristics they desire.


----------



## bass1014 (May 17, 2013)

ok so i have had blue dream for a few grows now and i have seen it dodifferent thins during each grow. states that it is a indica sativa, the growth looks like sativa and flowers like an indica. so the choice is yours,BUT i do recommend great not good but great airflow because the blue dream is gotten mold on the top cola's where the main and secondary buds start.. it always seems to get it there vs anywhere else on the plant.. buds are big heavy and tight. smell is a factor so carbon filter is a must. i grow mine in a dwc buckets and use gh nutes with kool bloom and a grape or pineapple nector for final flushing,


----------



## Progrow29 (Aug 24, 2013)

indyboarder57 said:


> Just finished a grow of HSO trainwreck, I would be personally weary of buying HSO seeds again. Their trainwreck is supposed to be an Cali cut (forget the origin) and is supposed to be a very sativa dominant phenotype. Literally all 4 of my trainwrecks were all indica doms, not signs of hybridization of any sativa. Sadly those girls got PM and budrot whilst I was on the mainland visiting family. Sad day , but I was able to salvage at least 60%, and those nugs are rock hard.
> I think their are better varieties of blue dream strains out their, which is just seems like a blueberry crossed with big bud. Good luck on your choices, just keep your two cents about this breeder. Aloha


so hso is no good because u neglected ur plants???sounds like a shit opinion to me lol


----------



## rarebreed619 (Oct 11, 2013)

I picked up a 3 pack of hso bd from the tude popped one bean and it looks to be sativa, has very thin leaves.


----------



## ThegrowerMOJO (Nov 12, 2013)

PJ Diaz said:


> It wasn't a local clone only. DJ Short bread the BB strain.
> 
> http://www.seedsman.com/en/origins-of-blueberry


Don't give two shits what that article says,he got that strain in Indiana in the late 70's article even says it was an indica brought to his attention by cali growers huh wonder where it just popped up from. same with bubblegum .


----------



## Pepe le skunk (Nov 12, 2013)

Not sure about HSO's version but the clone I have is very powdery mildew resistant. It has sativa leaves but the buds fillout and the yield is great. Like an indica. 
Oh and whoever in Indiana is pulling the bubblegum and other strains you deserve high praise for your work. 
Cheers


----------



## greenboiii420 (Nov 13, 2013)

I know a grower who currently is running this in his setup. High is pretty strong and long lasting. Smells good, but not very strong like a diesel when its dry. Smoke tastes good and punches you in the lungs. Dense nugs. Not sure if it is HSO's Blue Dream though.

Me and a friend were following my friend that grows it driving down the road and smelt it when he fired it up


----------



## MrEDuck (Nov 13, 2013)

Pepe le skunk said:


> Not sure about HSO's version but the clone I have is very powdery mildew resistant. It has sativa leaves but the buds fillout and the yield is great. Like an indica.
> Oh and whoever in Indiana is pulling the bubblegum and other strains you deserve high praise for your work.
> Cheers


I haven't had my clone exposed to PM but she's generally a very hardy plant. Apparently spidermites adore her though. They'll abandon other plants to attack her. Which can help with getting rid of them.
And she is a huge yielder and the smoke is very good. Not top shelf but certainly A- or better.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 13, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> ok so i have had blue dream for a few grows now and i have seen it dodifferent thins during each grow. states that it is a indica sativa, the growth looks like sativa and flowers like an indica. so the choice is yours,BUT i do recommend great not good but great airflow because the blue dream is gotten mold on the top cola's where the main and secondary buds start.. it always seems to get it there vs anywhere else on the plant.. buds are big heavy and tight. smell is a factor so carbon filter is a must. i grow mine in a dwc buckets and use gh nutes with kool bloom and a grape or pineapple nector for final flushing,View attachment 2660051


One trick for plants susceptible to botrytis that guys who grow outdoors on Vancouver Island have found is that spraying beneficials (tarantula was what they were using but something similar or homemade should do just fine) helps combat the mold significantly. They out compete for nutrients. I can't say I've tried it myself, but I know a couple people who do this. One guy growing a Jack Herer that I know used to have a problem with it until he started spraying later in flower.


----------



## cannaera (Nov 13, 2013)

hso bluedream has many phenos, one is very white and resinous looks like indica dominant with a slight berry spice smell, the 2nd pheno is a very spicey haze with no berry smell which leans on the sativa side and it has more vigor in vegative, the most special and 3rd pheno i ever found was a silver/blue tinted with a blueberry lemon smell and it tasted of berry haze - produced very dense buds about the size of golfballs and was highly resinous and had superior vigor in vegative taking after a indica dominant look, yeild on all 3 phenos are relatively the same, the 3rd pheno the best, the 2nd sativa spice haze, and the least yielding was the pheno #1 but it makes up for looks and produces white hash


----------



## urban1026835 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a 5ft tree in a 2gal smart pot that looks more like a straight haze plant than anything.

Huge dreadlocked colas that smell like burnt tires.

It is starting week 9 tomorrow but is gonna take at least 70 days to finish..

I will chime back in with pics when shes done and post up a smoke report.


----------



## stev0121 (Jun 27, 2014)

10 oz and abit off 1 seed 1 aquafarm vegged for 5 weeks.


----------



## DustyNugs (Jun 27, 2014)

I scored a cut of HSO Blue Dream from the Cannabis Cup here in Denver. Can't remember which dispensary it was though I remember they were from Boulder. Took me a while to get her growing, but she's definitely a highly sativa leaning pheno. I'll get a picture up sometime. Looking forward to flowering it out. Like someone else mentioned I'm just looking for something special, not the clone only obviously. Hopefully they were bringing their best offerings to the Cup, got their DeathStar and Sour Diesel as well.


----------



## CareStaker (Jan 13, 2015)

Growing one from seed. Excellent vigor and structure so far.


----------



## GroErr (Jan 13, 2015)

2nd generation clone from my first HSO BD seed, chopped last night, 5 gal, 7-8 week veg, 34" of bud, not a lot of popcorn, looking like 4-5 zips, she's a keeper


----------



## CareStaker (Feb 11, 2015)

Day 1 flower, was vegged for 46 days, in soil. Easy, thick, vigorous, branchy, and looking very productive. If she smokes well, she's a keeper. She's 5 days older, and about 6" taller today, branches everywhere. Hoping for 6-8 or so. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 4, 2015)

Big blue ox. A strain we created using the true clone only blue dream and a 100% pure oaxacan male. Just made last year with several other strains we have worked on using our old mexi seed bank of genetics to do so. Moved out west from the southeast and knew pretty much what was available and raised on Sativa's, this old cripi out here...well anyway. Males and females and extraordinary as this could now be released in Cali and become a land race there.lol
.one love, rev.thenatural


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2015)

Latest booty from my keeper HSO Blue Dream, 315w CMH, 376g total, 10 zips of prime bud, 3.5 zips of popcorn/sugar-trim, and another gram for the finger hash jar  The popcorn/sugar from this pheno generates 9-10% yields of 100u dry sift. Recently ran 5 oz.'s of popcorn/trim and pulled out 13.3g of dry sift off it. Very pleased with this HSO BD 



Cheers


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2015)

When starting our big blue ox project, we almost used hso blue dream, but something made me hold out and wait for the haze bros. Truth, hso is great tree and especially if you find the oaxacan pheno that comes from the super silver side and puts out large buds almost like a pure ox and organic, its a greasy girl. The haze bros, however is just a masterpiece of captive workmenship. No not like my pures, lol but definitely, work and time went into this strain or just good luck and gods will? One of the few hybrids that truly tries to feel like the real deal and the red striping is a dead give away for either Acapulco or panama in its woodpile and the little bent tips. Crossing a pure ox male to this already wonderful cut, could make it a favorite for sure of ours and next seeding, we will be breeding a pure Acapulco back to big blue ox for " Acapulco blues " and that will end that little project lol. One love and great job on your harvest!


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 6, 2015)

@GroErr nice work man!! How long did you veg her for? And how do you get a 315w CMH? Cheers mate


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 6, 2015)

I have shorts blueberry xx super silver haze & blue dream xx hollands hope. All i can say, is dont switch to the HPS too early lol. And plant away from mite season


----------



## REALSTYLES (Jul 6, 2015)

I pulled 103grams off 1 HSO Blue Dream next time I'll run 4 under 372watts Cree CXB3590. I had crowded it with a bunch of different strains to see which I was gonna run with and it's definitely a keeper and so is my thin mint cookies I got 85grams off of one as well. Blue kush I got 87 grams


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 6, 2015)

Man I love this Blue Dream from HSO. So sad I lost the clones I had of it. Can't the real deal this is a great representation for seed form. May end up getting a pack of these to run again if I can't get the cut. I can't remember what I yielded off my one plant beast of this grow but it was over a lb. It's in my thread on here. Great plant to grow


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I have shorts blueberry xx super silver haze & blue dream xx hollands hope. All i can say, is dont switch to the HPS too early lol. And plant away from mite season


You know, DJ has a phenotype of that old blueberry, that if found, is almost fake looking. Blue as my 14000k. Now those boys at the dinafem some years back, bred an obvious blueberry marvel to their widow and their are some phenos in those blue widows that no doubt are as beautiful as any tree, you would want to look at...find phenos lol. Popped 4 out back home years back. Two of them popped the cap and were royal blue as a crayon and no doubt jewels.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> You know, DJ has a phenotype of that old blueberry, that if found, is almost fake looking. Blue as my 14000k. Now those boys at the dinafem some years back, bred an obvious blueberry marvel to their widow and their are some phenos in those blue widows that no doubt are as beautiful as any tree, you would want to look at...find phenos lol. Popped 4 out back home years back. Two of them popped the cap and were royal blue as a crayon and no doubt jewels.


Here's my best buddies tai pheno blueberry. Selected from a botanist friend from many many. Over seven feet tall and an impressive pheno. Thought about going ahead and chucking pure Acapulco pollen at this one and call it " big tai nights " ...lol


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 6, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> You know, DJ has a phenotype of that old blueberry, that if found, is almost fake looking. Blue as my 14000k. Now those boys at the dinafem some years back, bred an obvious blueberry marvel to their widow and their are some phenos in those blue widows that no doubt are as beautiful as any tree, you would want to look at...find phenos lol. Popped 4 out back home years back. Two of them popped the cap and were royal blue as a crayon and no doubt jewels.


yeah i have seen those a while back. no way i can come across those cuts. the clones i got were all from the same mother and have them weird dj short thin lanky sativa leaves. they all grew out the exact same. 14000k is blue AF lol. the BD xx Hollands Hope seems to be coming out nicely also, still sativa dom, still has them lanky long dj short leaves that most of the time grow out distorted early in veg, but the flowers turn into a blue and orange hue almost looking like some purps. i think im done with DJS blue dream. they seem to hate my 84f 70% rh weather. and outdoor is a fucking chore keeping bugs off them! the bugs do not bother my other plants at all!


----------



## GroErr (Jul 6, 2015)

eastcoastmo said:


> @GroErr nice work man!! How long did you veg her for? And how do you get a 315w CMH? Cheers mate


Thanks @eastcoastmo, vegged those for 8 weeks in 5gal, the light is one of these _Sun System LEC 315w_, have a couple of these, great lights for flowering. Cheers...


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 6, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Here's my best buddies tai pheno blueberry. Selected from a botanist friend from many many. Over seven feet tall and an impressive pheno. Thought about going ahead and chucking pure Acapulco pollen at this one and call it " big tai nights " ...lolView attachment 3454792


that girl looks like a monster!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> that girl looks like a monster!


She's ridiculous lol and I should be over there to update the picture this week. Got him feeding her my compost tea now so we can get her super potent and smelling like a pile of rotten funk lol. One love, rev.the natural.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> yeah i have seen those a while back. no way i can come across those cuts. the clones i got were all from the same mother and have them weird dj short thin lanky sativa leaves. they all grew out the exact same. 14000k is blue AF lol. the BD xx Hollands Hope seems to be coming out nicely also, still sativa dom, still has them lanky long dj short leaves that most of the time grow out distorted early in veg, but the flowers turn into a blue and orange hue almost looking like some purps. i think im done with DJS blue dream. they seem to hate my 84f 70% rh weather. and outdoor is a fucking chore keeping bugs off them! the bugs do not bother my other plants at all!


Cry me a river I know lol! Nothing can ever replace the pures and not even the pollen I'm chucking, but when you find that special one, it just does not matter and you never want a loose it. Here's one for you guys and gals. Original clone only blackberry kush? No imitations and possibly the most beautiful hybrid ever existed besides a pure white and pink pure sativa. I know some had it and back crossed it to others and boy that one was not broke and did not need to be fixed. Plum freaking violet purple head to toe from the time it shed the cap " you could actually luck up on a seed when you were lucky enough to find a sack years back," and the seeds were tedious and if you over watered it...done. It had wispy buds and had Russian genetics in it but did not autoflower. Possibly the perfect kush when of course grown right. Probably the only hybrid I would still be interested in having for sure as kinda like those royal blues, just a beautiful tree to behold except blackberry was just knockout gorgeous and effects..giggle city. Somebody find me that cut and you'll have a pure Acapulco for that one in barter, lol.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> yeah i have seen those a while back. no way i can come across those cuts. the clones i got were all from the same mother and have them weird dj short thin lanky sativa leaves. they all grew out the exact same. 14000k is blue AF lol. the BD xx Hollands Hope seems to be coming out nicely also, still sativa dom, still has them lanky long dj short leaves that most of the time grow out distorted early in veg, but the flowers turn into a blue and orange hue almost looking like some purps. i think im done with DJS blue dream. they seem to hate my 84f 70% rh weather. and outdoor is a fucking chore keeping bugs off them! the bugs do not bother my other plants at all!


Pluck the leaves on your outdoor trees brother. Your bugs will be slim to none and you will produce much more bud. People who hate on defoliation, have not been taught properly and are missing out and leading others astray. It works like you would not believe if done right, indoors or outdoors and outdoors especially. My god how they are missing out on much more product and leaf juicing also, by not learning proper defoliation. Here's a perfect example of a 4ft master kush original, defoliated properly for vertical flower. 8 trees like this around a couple stacked 400s and your pulling up to 16 pounds plus with 10 weeks veg to tailor them and sativa dominant genes. I'd love to just go around and not only show people how to grow this tree to potent to smoke, but also how to save a ton. Too much light, too much food and chemical garbage and not enough technique and common sense with some and I'd like to help them if willing, but ya brother, jerk them solar panels off, lol.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jul 6, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Pluck the leaves on your outdoor trees brother. Your bugs will be slim to none and you will produce much more bud. People who hate on defoliation, have not been taught properly and are missing out and leading others astray. It works like you would not believe if done right, indoors or outdoors and outdoors especially. My god how they are missing out on much more product and leaf juicing also, by not learning proper defoliation. Here's a perfect example of a 4ft master kush original, defoliated properly for vertical flower. 8 trees like this around a couple stacked 400s and your pulling up to 16 pounds plus with 10 weeks veg to tailor them and sativa dominant genes. I'd love to just go around and not only show people how to grow this tree to potent to smoke, but also how to save a ton. Too much light, too much food and chemical garbage and not enough technique and common sense with some and I'd like to help them if willing, but ya brother, jerk them solar panels off, lol. View attachment 3454881


I have actually wanted to try defoliated techniques, i just dont have the time to watch,observe,tweak & learn. I spend 2 hours a week with my plants maximum, all 21 of them. I just work to much to be checking my defoliated plants daily. My buddy pulls 500+g with 1 600w hps on 3 defoliated plants every other month, so i know it works. People like me, 50% of the time never have perfect fan leaves. Thanks for the tip though, next bug loving strain i get, i will defoliate during veg in a hot super soil. We have mango tree's, tangerines, avocado ect and wtf, only the blue dream girls got hit with white flies. What pisses me off, i have onions garlic peppers ect planted all around them! However, i did buy a crap load of BD clones, i suspect the previous grower/cloner might have degraded the BRIX levels, rendering me with bugs!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 6, 2015)

SPLFreak808 said:


> I have actually wanted to try defoliated techniques, i just dont have the time to watch,observe,tweak & learn. I spend 2 hours a week with my plants maximum, all 21 of them. I just work to much to be checking my defoliated plants daily. My buddy pulls 500+g with 1 600w hps on 3 defoliated plants every other month, so i know it works. People like me, 50% of the time never have perfect fan leaves. Thanks for the tip though, next bug loving strain i get, i will defoliate during veg in a hot super soil. We have mango tree's, tangerines, avocado ect and wtf, only the blue dream girls got hit with white flies. What pisses me off, i have onions garlic peppers ect planted all around them! However, i did buy a crap load of BD clones, i suspect the previous grower/cloner might have degraded the BRIX levels, rendering me with bugs!


Well I'll tell you, when I moved out west, I seen you guys got allot more pests to deal with. One type spider mite and a fungus gnat back home and that's about it. I had to learn to not take any more chances myself, when I came out here and got aquanted with a few western buggers.


----------



## budLIFE60 (Jul 7, 2015)

HSO blue dream chopped on day 73 of flower in organic soil. Getting ready to jar


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 7, 2015)

budLIFE60 said:


> View attachment 3455041 HSO blue dream chopped on day 73 of flower in organic soil. Getting ready to jar
> View attachment 3455042


Allot of lowland ox in that pheno. Every hso blue, I've seen so far, shows the ox influence. See, I've told you right, lol. Those boys know what pollen creates beasts and why a good sativa breeding program, will always benefit, from those lowland ox genes...we used a male ox and that's exciting. Boys and girls. One love


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm running some for a first time. I hope it is as good as people say it is.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> I'm running some for a first time. I hope it is as good as people say it is.


Brother, I won't baffle you with all the ripening stages talk like on other posts, however I'll give you a suggestion. Organic, hid or t5 and give it at least 15 weeks. Pluck any big leaves with stems during flower that's blocking light...and call me in the morning. Dr.rev.the natural lol


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 8, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Brother, I won't baffle you with all the ripening stages talk like on other posts, however I'll give you a suggestion. Organic, hid or t5 and give it at least 15 weeks. Pluck any big leaves with stems during flower that's blocking light...and call me in the morning. Dr.rev.the natural lol


Are you saying 15 weeks for this variety, or do you recommend letting most any plant go that long?


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> Are you saying 15 weeks for this variety, or do you recommend letting most any plant go that long?


Any plant will go even longer for more cannabinoids production and truly healing meds and unreal potent smoke. That's just my base recommendation to not freak growers out to bad at first lol. Take her to at least 15 and you will see as the difference between even that and when most cut, will impress you. ...rev


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 8, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Any plant will go even longer for more cannabinoids production and truly healing meds and unreal potent smoke. That's just my base recommendation to not freak growers out to bad at first lol. Take her to at least 15 and you will see as the difference between even that and when most cut, will impress you. ...rev


I'll try that rev. Definitley goes against "conventional wisdom" but I'm always down to learn something new


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'll try that rev. Definitley goes against "conventional wisdom" but I'm always down to learn something new


You will not regret and feed well till end.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 8, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Brother, I won't baffle you with all the ripening stages talk like on other posts, however I'll give you a suggestion. Organic, hid or t5 and give it at least 15 weeks. Pluck any big leaves with stems during flower that's blocking light...and call me in the morning. Dr.rev.the natural lol


That won't be much of a problem. I'm already have it going in my organic Coots mix. The Blue Dream is the one in the upper right corner. I topped it and have it in a 10 gallon smart pot.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> That won't be much of a problem. I'm already have it going in my organic Coots mix. The Blue Dream is the one in the upper right corner. I topped it and have it in a 10 gallon smart pot.


10-4 and try not to go so large on pot next time lol. Trust me, smaller pots are better and an indoor tree that gives even several pounds, needs no more than 3 gallons. You will water more, but the more you can water and feed, without drowning roots, the more product and potentcy. I use hydroton and perilite now and compost tea for that reason. Allot of waterings, but allot of bud. Don't be afraid to go several spoons of molasses per gallon. It will harden or the soil at top, but that becomes a patty of food love every watering and absolutely increases resin and that means potentcy, even sugar will. Your gonna have a blessed grow and do well. Don't be impatient on drying and curing so not to spoil your hard work. We should all know by now how well all that quick drying works,lol.


----------



## drekoushranada (Jul 8, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> 10-4 and try not to go so large on pot next time lol. Trust me, smaller pots are better and an indoor tree that gives even several pounds, needs no more than 3 gallons. You will water more, but the more you can water and feed, without drowning roots, the more product and potentcy. I use hydroton and perilite now and compost tea for that reason. Allot of waterings, but allot of bud. Don't be afraid to go several spoons of molasses per gallon. It will harden or the soil at top, but that becomes a patty of food love every watering and absolutely increases resin and that means potentcy, even sugar will. Your gonna have a blessed grow and do well. Don't be impatient on drying and curing so not to spoil your hard work. We should all know by now how well all that quick drying works,lol.


I run Coco DTW in 2 gallon smart pots also in another tent. The reason the pots are that big is because it is a no-till organic grow/RLOS. I'm testing the difference in 10 gallons VS 5 gallons in this style of growing.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2015)

drekoushranada said:


> I run Coco DTW in 2 gallon smart pots also in another tent. The reason the pots are that big is because it is a no-till organic grow/RLOS. I'm testing the difference in 10 gallons VS 5 gallons in this style of growing.


Test away! That's how I and we all learn. If I would have powdered all my trees noses, I'd had learned nothing lol.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Big blue ox. A strain we created using the true clone only blue dream and a 100% pure oaxacan male. Just made last year with several other strains we have worked on using our old mexi seed bank of genetics to do so. Moved out west from the southeast and knew pretty much what was available and raised on Sativa's, this old cripi out here...well anyway. Males and females and extraordinary as this could now be released in Cali and become a land race there.lol
> .one love, rev.thenaturalView attachment 3453870


Found a little better pic, good night lol. One love, the rev.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 8, 2015)

budLIFE60 said:


> View attachment 3455041 HSO blue dream chopped on day 73 of flower in organic soil. Getting ready to jar
> View attachment 3455042


Before I go night night lol. This is a bud from a pure lowland Oaxaca and you can see that in the hso blue dream. Some pure ox can be very foxtailing, but that's the trait that makes them pack the bud. Ox takes possibly the longest to ripen but worth it in its effects and in later ripening, the branches just can't hold the weight unless vertical on a big one, but heck even flower from seed, they get pretty ridiculous lol. One love, rev


----------



## Ruthless11 (Jul 9, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Before I go night night lol. This is a bud from a pure lowland Oaxaca and you can see that in the hso blue dream. Some pure ox can be very foxtailing, but that's the trait that makes them pack the bud. Ox takes possibly the longest to ripen but worth it in its effects and in later ripening, the branches just can't hold the weight unless vertical on a big one, but heck even flower from seed, they get pretty ridiculous lol. One love, revView attachment 3456261


Hey Rev - Is that Esko's Oaxaca IBL by any chance? Looks lovely!


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 9, 2015)

Ruthless11 said:


> Hey Rev - Is that Esko's Oaxaca IBL by any chance? Looks lovely!


Right off the brick baby! Lol this is another pure ox in background in picture. You can see, even with other pure Sativa's, how she out grew all. Only vegged 3 weeks so that tells you and7ft..one love rev.


----------



## Ruthless11 (Jul 9, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Right off the brick baby! Lol this is another pure ox in background in picture. You can see, even with other pure Sativa's, how she out grew all. Only vegged 3 weeks so that tells you and7ft..one love rev.View attachment 3456389


Damn, that is sweet!!! I'm thinking about running BD in the fall. I want to get some "easier" strains dialed in before I venture into the harder Sativa's, like one of the ACE strains. I have done Utopia Haze (Barney's farm), which actually wasn't bad. I really want to try Panama Haze!


----------



## eyes (Jul 9, 2015)

Rev.thenatural said:


> Before I go night night lol. This is a bud from a pure lowland Oaxaca and you can see that in the hso blue dream. Some pure ox can be very foxtailing, but that's the trait that makes them pack the bud. Ox takes possibly the longest to ripen but worth it in its effects and in later ripening, the branches just can't hold the weight unless vertical on a big one, but heck even flower from seed, they get pretty ridiculous lol. One love, revView attachment 3456261


Thats some nice bud ya got there.


----------



## Rev.thenatural (Jul 16, 2015)

Don't go nowhere yet the rev has something else to share. The garden of weedin presents: big blue Dogg. She's a masterpiece of genetics as I would tell anyone else who would have done this. This is our big Dogg " chemdawg 91 x pure oaxacan male," bred to our big blue ox " haze bros blue dream x pure oaxacan male." She's beautiful and will be a monster and 95% sativa and should have no indica effects at this point. Big blue Dogg, will bring us the last step closer to our hybrid goal of creating the largest hybrid in the world if its gods will. Big blue dog will be next bred to our Thelma male which is a combination of the two largest cannabis trees, a pure oaxacan and a chihuahua purple,100%. That will create the strain " el mucho gigante." The last hybrid I will do as the rev must concentrate on the pures as there's few of us left. One love, rev.thenatural


----------



## tsmit420 (Dec 5, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> clone only selections originate from seed , they were selected and kept as clones because of desirable traits in the opinion of the keeper
> folk who buy into the scam then believe that ALL seed plants are inferior to this holy grail clone only selection
> 
> for example, cheese is a hyped up strain in the UK i first grew cheese about 12 years ago, its ok, but you can find just as good and better in quite a few skunk / blues strains from seed with a bit of pheno selection this is my experience anyway
> ...


I totally agree, clone only strain are clone only for a reason it has nothing to do with good breeding or genetics just a lot of seed poppin,, every plant is unique. as long as your not expecting to get the original blue dream, you will almost certainly be happy with what you get just from a 5 pack and if the clone only stran never existed. Blue Dream would still make a perfect name for the strain


----------



## REALSTYLES (Dec 5, 2016)

this is the clone only Blue Dream


----------



## CareStaker (Jan 3, 2017)

My final thoughts....the HSO BD is a beautiful plant, excellent vigor, and a good high, although I probably won't grow it again. 

The Clone though, was a special appearance. I'd grow some of that for the head. I found a couple of HSO phenos that came close to her look, but could not find anything that approached her effect - and I ran 20+ beans. At least those are my findings, as they are. They have better gear in their catalog imo.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 16, 2017)

To bad hso reps aren't checking forums.
Here's some pics of big blue in my cab.
"Feminized" seed. This plant has no pistils. All balls.
Im going for seed and I do have a female bd but this is weird


----------



## morgwar (Mar 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> View attachment 3907310 View attachment 3907310 To bad hso reps aren't checking forums.
> Here's some pics of big blue in my cab.
> "Feminized" seed. This plant has no pistils. All balls.
> Im going for seed and I do have a female bd but this is wierd


Never mind fem=no Y chromosomes 
Turned full male. Power went out when she was young temps in the house got down to the 30s while I was at work.
I can't blame hso for that at all!


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Mar 29, 2017)

I got a BD pheno by HSO now, its a short bush, like ak47. It smells amazing. Don't smell blueberry, atleast I don't think. It has a tropical smell with sweet pine. Smells great, prob some of the best shit I ever smelled in 40 years I have been alive. When it was in veg it smelled like a skunky bomb went off. But yeah, it's short as hell, compared to my OGKush, which was started at the same time. The stems grow out latteral just like most blue dreams.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

Ryu Hayabusa said:


> I got a BD pheno by HSO now, its a short bush, like ak47. It smells amazing. Don't smell blueberry, atleast I don't think. It has a tropical smell with sweet pine. Smells great, prob some of the best shit I ever smelled in 40 years I have been alive. When it was in veg it smelled like a skunky bomb went off. But yeah, it's short as hell, compared to my OGKush, which was started at the same time. The stems grow out latteral just like most blue dreams.



My indica pheno is going that way, same damage and doesn't want to herm
To me that's a keeper, I'll harvest most of it and leave a bit to herm out natural


----------



## since1991 (Jul 23, 2017)

REALSTYLES said:


> this is the clone only Blue Dream
> 
> View attachment 3846176


Yes it is. I know that picture so well. Looks exactly like mine. I was gifted the santa cruz cut and my patients love it. I dont care if it is played out out west. Here with my peoples its not. Iam never getting rid of it. Will always have a lights worth of the real deal Dream even when the other lamps are growing different gear. And outdoors...forget it. It grows very well for such a sativa dominant hybrid here in Michigan. I also have a more indica leaning HSO Blue Dream that is stellar in its own right. That one is special as well. Insane calyx to leaf ratio. Solid dense pop cans..both varieties. My cousin prefers the HSO one over Santa Cruz. I like them both. And I will continue to run them at least under one lamp in the back right corner of my room for some time to come.


----------



## bullSnot (Aug 22, 2017)

kentuckyboy said:


> I bought a 3 pk of HSO Blue Dream. I don't expect it to be the clone only version because it is from seed. Lol! I would think that people were smart enough to realize this. You are not going to get the clone only version in seed ever. You may get lucky and get a pheno that is practically identical, but it still won't be the clone-only version. If you want the clone-only version, then I suggest you go buy the clone. Anyways now that I got my little rant out of the way, I have seen plenty of pics of people grow's of HSO's Blue Dream, and they all looked good to me. Pretty much everyone has given it fairly high remarks, so I figured wtf! I will give it a go sometime in the future. I might try it outside since it is supposed to be a tall plant.


What if I took two clones and turned one male and bred ...would I not get as close as I could to the original clone only strain with seeds....


----------



## since1991 (Aug 23, 2017)

bullSnot said:


> What if I took two clones and turned one male and bred ...would I not get as close as I could to the original clone only strain with seeds....


That's the idea and breeders have been trying it since forever but its not as easy as 1 + 1 = 2 At all!!! So much variation in cannabis. Very difficult to lock in desired traits on a consistent basis. Thats the whole reason growers search for good cuttings and just run the hell outta them.


----------



## bullSnot (Aug 24, 2017)

since1991 said:


> That's the idea and breeders have been trying it since forever but its not as easy as 1 + 1 = 2 At all!!! So much variation in cannabis. Very difficult to lock in desired traits on a consistent basis. Thats the whole reason growers search for good cuttings and just run the hell outta them.


yes good breeding takes a lot of plants - 1+1 = 2 ; grow out 30 #2 plants - pick the best two- make a few clones - turn one to male - breed - get seeds - repeat; repeat;repeat


----------

